# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Рекорд MacOS, который вряд ли порадует Apple

## Tcinet

Компания McAfee опубликовала свой «отчет об угрозах» за 2016 год. Из документа следует, что число зловредов, нацеленных против «яблочных» устройств, хотя и не идет по-прежнему ни в какое сравнение с числом вредоносных программ для Windows и Android, растет чрезвычайно бурно. Минувший год стал абсолютно рекордным в этом отношении: количество вариантов, например, вредоносного ПО для MacOS увеличилось за 12 месяцев сразу на 744%. Особенно «урожайным» в этом отношении стал второй квартал прошлого года, когда рост составил 637%.

Стоит, впрочем, понимать, что McAfee придерживается широкой трактовки понятия «вредоносное ПО», включая в эту категорию не только программы, похищающие данные, осуществляющие шпионаж, причиняющие ущерб устройствам или блокирующие файлы, но и так называемое adware – программы, предназначенные для навязчивой демонстрации рекламы без согласия пользователя. Собственно, именно они и обеспечили львиную долю зафиксированного в отчете прироста.

----------


## alexmannsonn

И чё? Нам плакать теперь или как?

----------

